# My Screen resolution changes by itself



## NewUser4 (May 8, 2011)

two weeks ago i tried to update my graphics card driver
but it seems that i downloaded the wrong one, so i uninstalled it and i downloaded the old one
but now i got this problem.


the resolution of my screen changes by itself every time i turn the socket strip off, it doesn't
happen when i restart or turn off my computer (and turn it on again) without turning the socket strip off.

here is exactly what happened
i downloaded the update, restarted my computer
and the resolution changed to 800 X 600 instead of 1280 x 1024,
and now it happens every time i turn the socket strip off when i finish working.

i start my computer and i find that the resolution was changed
i right click on my desktop and i click on Graphics Properties
and it only shows three options (as in the picture)










i choose one of the options and this window appears:










i click "Cancel"

and then the rest of the options shows up










i choose 1280 x 1024, and start working but the same story happens every time i turn the 
socket strip off (i can't just leave it on all the time)

i got one similar to this:











i am on a "HP Compaq d530 Convertible Minitower Desktop PC"
running windows xp pro sp3

i tried reinstalling the driver several times but no luck, And i have the system restore turned off.

PS: a format is not an option for me

i hope someone knows a solution to this

thank you very much.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If it happens everytime you turn off your power strip then plug the pc into another protected strip and everything else into the strip you want to turn on and off.


----------



## NewUser4 (May 8, 2011)

*Thank you,** emosun.

i will try that and see what happens.
*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The power strip shouldn't matter as the PC is powered off anyway. There is an underlying issue, likely in the registry or some sort of driver issue. You are having two issues, 1: the resolution is not being saved, 2: all of the resolutions are not readily accessible. Neither of which are affected by a power strip after the PC is powered off.

Update or reinstall the latest version of drivers available from HP for your PC.


----------



## NewUser4 (May 8, 2011)

Dogg,

Thanks for your replay

You're right, it is a driver issue.

i tried to updating and reinstalling the driver few times but the same thing happens every time.

here is what happened today:

i turned on my computer and i went to Graphics Properties
i find out that there is only 3 resolution options (As usual)

and i went to Device Manager > Monitors And i found Dell e773c

i clicked Scan for hardware changes

And the "Dell e773c" Changed to "Default Monitor"

and the rest of the resolution options showed up!

but the same thing happened again when i turned off my computer (and turned off the power strip, since it doesn't happen just by turning my computer off and on again, or just by restarting)

i tried uninstalling Dell e773c 
but that just seems impossible

is there any way that i can make the computer start with the "Default Monitor" 
instead of "Dell e773c" without going to device manager and clicking "Scan for hardware changes" every time i turn on the computer?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It shouldn't matter. You should have the same options for both, or if anything, more options with the monitor listed as "e773c". The "Scan for hardware changes" is having the same affect as the "cancel" you mentioned earlier. For whatever reason, the settings are not being saved properly.

Try replacing the CMOS battery.


----------

